# SPECKLED TROUT SMACK DOWN!



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Fished with some friends Steve Lag and Mike Freeman to day and put a SMACK DOWN on the trout. We started out late around 8:00AM hoping to catch the beginning of the falling tide. First stop we caught few nice trout but no tide. Moved a little further out to some rigs and the tide was just starting to fall. Right off a few big trout came in the boat but it was slow. The tide picked up and we starting catching pretty steady all nice fish 2 to3 lbs with live shrimp under a cork. Things slowed so we made a few moves picking them up at each stop. We had the limit by noon and headed in just before the rain hit. Great day on the water and a box full of beautiful <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:State w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Louisiana</st1lace></st1:State> speckled trout.<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>CAPT GENE DUGAS <P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>985-640-0569


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice catch!!


----------

